# Hardy wood boiler



## Lemus85 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just installed a used outside hardy wood stove. It has worked marvelous. The only issue i have with it is the water. 

about every 5 to 6 days i need to fill the tank up cause it gets low. Also i am noticing water by the stack. Is this normal? my father in law has one and he doesn't ever use up much water, nor does he have the water up top.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a leak may have been why it was sold.


----------



## Lemus85 (Dec 29, 2013)

I looked into all pipes how i ran the water. I found no leaks. I guess the next best thing is to completely take it apart and see.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2013)

The water on the top is a clue. is there a relief valve there?


----------



## Coach B (Dec 29, 2013)

Lemus85 said:


> Also i am noticing water by the stack. Is this normal?



I wonder if your condenser stack is working correctly?  Could it be overheating and boiling or steaming out somehow?  What is your temp set at?


----------



## Lemus85 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not sure on the relief valve begreen.  Coach B, I was told exactly the same thing. And i think it is steaming out, because it does create a small pool of water by the stack not the condenser stack. Right now i have it set at 140 degrees.


----------



## Coach B (Dec 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> The water on the top is a clue. is there a relief valve there?




There is a pop-off valve in the top left corner under the back cover on mine.  That would certainly be another possibility if there is any overheating going on.


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2013)

I would find the source of that water on top of the boiler. It's your best clue.


----------



## Coach B (Dec 29, 2013)

Lemus85 said:


> Right now i have it set at 140 degrees.



If your thermostat is working correctly then that is not that hot.  I have mine set at 160 and have only had it overheat due to operator error.  I think they come from the factory set at 180.


----------



## Lemus85 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think i figured out the problem, correct me if i am wrong. When i bought the stove from the little old guy. I asked him why the stack was bent. He said something about, it being crystilized inside so he beat it with a stick lol. So do you think he might have broke the wild around the stack and the steam is coming out from there???


----------



## shmodaddy (Dec 29, 2013)

very plausible.   You may need to take the shell off and see what's going on there.


----------



## Coach B (Dec 29, 2013)

Lemus85 said:


> I think i figured out the problem, correct me if i am wrong. When i bought the stove from the little old guy. I asked him why the stack was bent. He said something about, it being crystilized inside so he beat it with a stick lol. So do you think he might have broke the wild around the stack and the steam is coming out from there???



Interesting, that might be worth a call to Hardy.  One thing you will notice is that lots of creosote will build up in the stack and on the top of the baffle(if your heater came with one).  So a beat up stack on one of these stoves is common.  Mine has quite a few dents in it as well.


----------

